# Rod tip repair advice



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi folks,

I have a Cabela's Salt Striker Inshore casting rod model number ISC-794A. The rod tip needs to be replaced. The tip is still in place but the ring is busted. What size rod tip do I need to buy? I've been looking online but I can't seem to find any info to help pick what size to buy. I'm assuming as far as type, Hardloy or Alconite will do but what size to get is a mystery to me. Can someone please help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,119923



Check out the link will answer your question


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

If you don't need to use the rod right away, you can pick out what tip top you want and send your old one to mudhole and they will measure it and send the right size back to you. Or find a local shop to replace it. I replaced a stainless steel pac bay tip with a fuji SiC and it is 100x smoother with my nanofil.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm going to get the measure and go from there. I really appreciate the feed back.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Elgreco said:


> ...I replaced a stainless steel pac bay tip with a fuji SiC and it is 100x smoother with my nanofil.


X2! I build all my rods with SIC guides...

Sandcrab


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I took my two rods to a tackle shop to have tips put on the two rods. Picked them up today. $25.00 and done.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

SpeedRacer said:


> What size rod tip do I need to buy? I've been looking online but I can't seem to find any info to help pick what size to buy. Can someone please help? Thanks in advance.


This item is very handy to have . . .

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fuji-Tip-Gauge-/361035896595*

Tight Lines !


----------

